
Color - atularora
http://color.com/
======
revorad
We must at least be in a photo sharing bubble.

~~~
Splines
No kidding. It's an extension of sharing clips of text, except now it's more
awkward.

------
rbarooah
Wow - the first thing it does is to ask you to give your name and take a photo
of yourself, then it shares it with random strangers without warning or asking
your permission or giving a way to delete it.

Pretty unpleasant initial experience!

~~~
grantlmiller
probably more unpleasant for the people w/in 100 feet of me as I accidentally
snapped a quick photo of my coin purse... (hopefully it doesn't get mistaken
for an ariel photo of Iraq again)

------
zmitri
Did anyone see dhh's tweet about this?
<https://twitter.com/dhh/status/50764612001476608>

I think he may be on to something here...

~~~
kenjackson
That is a clever way to get liquidity out of Facebook w/o having to pull any
money out of Facebook itself (hence never showing any sort of pessimism).

~~~
dmarinoc
Instead of facebook, I'll bet they will repeat the same strategy like when
Google acquired Youtube

------
d_r
Related article: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/23/color-looks-to-reinvent-
soc...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/23/color-looks-to-reinvent-social-
interaction-with-its-mobile-photo-app-and-41-million-in-funding/)

According to one of the comments at TC, the domain cost $350K. It's cool to
see newer (and well-funded) startups going for non-"web 2.0" names, e.g. Path,
and now Color.

~~~
sudonim
It's a warning sign when startups have the cash to invest in a domain name
before they have traction. Talk about putting the cart before the horse.

~~~
pclark
A domain is an asset, why would it be worth notably less after a few years if
the startup were to fail?

~~~
barefoot
Exactly: provided that $350,000 was a decent price (which doesn't seem too
unreasonable) and the fair value does not decline they now have a $350,000
intangible asset on their balance sheet that will not likely decline in value.

You can't say the same for a similar amount of put into high end office
furniture, for example.

------
busted
It sounds cool, but due to the name it's impossible to find in app store
search.

Edit: I was able to find it by searching for "color camera group", though
curiously, not "color group camera".

~~~
seanmccann
It's difficult to find because it isn't fully indexed in the App Store yet.
I'm sure it will be easier when the download count increases.

~~~
wyclif
It's difficult to find because it's getting 2-star ratings.

------
rokhayakebe
This will become the Chatroulette of mobile photo sharing apps.

~~~
carbzilla
Especially in cities, where sharing photos with the people within 100 feet of
you can include anyone in your 20 story apartment building. Even if the rate
of obscene photos is low, just one could ruin the user experience.

~~~
tommi
What does constitute to you as obscene and why would it ruin your user
experience?

~~~
colinplamondon
Dicks, mostly.

------
lurchpop
This thing's fuckin creepy. it uses the camera and mic to get my location as
well. The tech sounds rad, but for privacy i wouldn't touch this thing with a
10 ft pole.

~~~
minalecs
honest question, what does mic have to do with obtaining location information
?

~~~
cpenner461
I think the techcrunch article (linked on one of the comments) mentioned that
if they can't get a gps/wifi signal they look at lighting (camera) and sound
(mic) to determine if people are in the same location. Neat use of the
technology but - yes, a bit creepy.

------
keyle
It's getting hammered on the App store with negative feedback. I see a 2 star
average. People are complaining about connectivity issues.

~~~
waterlesscloud
So what happens if it's a complete flop, if it never takes off at all?

~~~
radicaldreamer
Then they return whatever's left of their investor's money or pivot to a more
promising direction?

~~~
keyle
I hope for their sake that they don't pull a cuil.

------
neilalbrock
I'm baffled and frustrated by the level of funding these guys are getting. Yes
there are some interesting and smart people involved but the initial idea
smacks of a solution to a non-existent problem.

------
yamilg
I just tried the app and definitely didn't like it, it mandatory requires you
to give away your location information otherwise you cannot use the app.
That's not the way to go guys :S specially with the recent discussions about
internet privacy...

~~~
allenbrunson
using the app without providing your location would make you a voyeur, which
is not cool.

the fact that they force you to disclose your location to use it is the first
thing i've heard about this app that i like.

~~~
yamilg
For some reason that makes me feel uncomfortable, heres the thing: you can
share picture with the friends you have around, let's say the people that's in
the same room to get "different angles of the same event", if they're already
with you, what's the point of disclosing my location with the app?

------
chriswesallen
I think may one of those situations where they invested completely in the
team?

The founder sounds like a badass but I'm still concerned about viability and
revenue strategy of the company....

------
joshu
Anyone try this? It is basically bump for photos.

------
manishm
$41M pre launch, seriously? like i mean it.. seriously? is it to the team or
the product?

------
pointernil
Burst bubble burst! Just saying....

------
mkramlich
Dislike the name. Doesn't suggest anything relevant to what the service
actually does. Worse, it actively suggests something else -- something to do
with color, perhaps for artists or a color-involving game. I also have a
personal pet peeve of people hi-jacking existing words and trying to give them
an Nth meaning. If the new meaning is at least similar to one of the existing
ones, fine, especially if just in a different context or field or medium. But
if the new meaning has nothing to do with the original ones, it just worsens
the language for everybody. And yeah, could be useful service. May make sense
for some existing bigger company or social network to buy and integrate them.
But $41m for this, and this stage, feels very Bubble-y to me.

~~~
revorad
How's Apple for a name? Does exactly what it says on the tin, oh wait...

~~~
RuadhanMc
That's ...err.. apples and oranges. Apple got its name before there was a web,
before search engines. Plus, Apple isn't a term that is used frequently when
working with computers. What do apples and computers have in common? Nothing.

Color is too generic a term and it's already used in computer lingo. This
company might be able to make Color their brand, they might be able to one day
own it like Apple owns apple, but it will take years if not decades.

------
AndrewMoffat
I'm interested in the exploits that may target this. First thing I would want
to do is create a way to spoof my location in real-time and see what's going
on in that place _right then._

Then I would want to send everyone in that area a picture of goatse.

~~~
JonnieCache
Brilliant. Definitely on this.

If you see some photos of amused british people in their living room
representing themselves as having been taken deep in the most self-regarding
of san francisco's fashionable hangouts, that was us.

------
drivebyacct2
Why does your Market link not link to the app in the Market?

Especially considering I absolutely can't find it.

~~~
cvander
same here, did my best searching and still can't test it.

~~~
danest
I think it might be out later tonight or tomorrow morning. I have been looking
for it also.

------
newchimedes
I would have thought they would have included a link to the app in the android
marketplace on the home page. I clicked it and it just takes you to the
android marketplace home. So far no luck finding on Android...

------
sushumna
I really don't understand why it needs $41M in funding. Its just another photo
app...I think its more of hype than the actual useful content.

~~~
iaskwhy
Well, you could say that for almost every other "startup". I believe there are
some cool use cases here but I can't see how this will generate money.

------
unwantedLetters
Any idea why they call this app Color?

I thought the app had nothing to do with photos initially.

The only reason I read about it was that they were "given more money than
Google". I wonder if that can be used as a marketing strategy. Take enough
money to get yourself in the headlines and simply return it after you get it.
I'm sure its illegal and it's surely unethical, but it might work.

------
zackattack
We are at the precipitous. This changes everything.

Feels epic. We're here.

~~~
bmunro
precipice

